# New Port: nomnom - replacement for abby



## sambler (Oct 21, 2011)

Creating a new port for multimedia/nomnom as this appears to be the replacement for multimedia/abby. A new version was released a few hours before I looked at doing this so I started with the newest version. I have the Makefile and two small patches that builds, installs and runs but has errors when trying to download - not sure if that is part of numnum or libquvi.

The shar for the port is attached.

I have a few questions about the Makefile and Qt -

Having USE_QT_VER adds the checks for the qt components that are used but it also adds extra --with-qt-* options to configure that it warns about. Should the USE_QT_VER be set and the configure errors ignored or is there a better way?

The values in QT_COMPONENTS are taken from the abby Makefile plus I added script. How do you work out the required values? While xml may not be used I would expect network to be needed. As well as the *_build values.

I can find that the binary links against - listed with [CMD=""]strings nomnom | grep libQt[/CMD]

```
libQtScript.so.4
libQtCore.so.4
libQtGui.so.4
```


----------

